# Park City to national parks possible?



## Safti (Jul 27, 2013)

We will be staying at a Marriott in Park City and were hoping to drive to some of the national parks as an add on. Is it possible to drive to Grand Teton or Yellowstone? The trip is during the summer but I'm wondering about the timing.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2013)

Per Google maps the drive time from Park City to Yellowstone is about 6 hours.  Grand Teton would be almost 5 hours (it's on the way to Yellowstone).


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 27, 2013)

If you're thinking of driving there and back in a day, then No, it's not practical. But if you want to drive and stay a few nights, then definitely Yes. You're surrounded by National Parks when in Park City. Grand Teton and Yellowstone to the north, Bryce Canyon and Zion to the south, Capitol Reef, Arches, and Canyonlands to the southeast. You'd be hard pressed to NOT have a good time. Check Google Maps for driving distances and directions.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2013)

If you are planning on staying in the national parks be sure you have reservations ahead of time.  Is this trip for this summer or next summer?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2013)

As Dave said, from Park City you are surrounded by Nat'l Parks. The difficulty is that ALL of 'em are too far away to be day trips. I'd suggest that if you want to even have the barest, briefest glimpse of Yellowstone/Grand Teton, at either the beginning or end of your Utah trip, you schedule a couple (or more) additional days. 

If you are flying into/out of SLC, drive to Jackson, WY. Spend the night, rise early and enter Grand Teton. Entry is $25 to both parks for 7 days- and you get maps and a schedule of activities at the Visitors Center. Stop at EVERY historical/scenic site. The Speed is 45 and there is lots of traffic. Enter Yellowstone. I'd suggest a stay at either Old Faithful or Lake Hotel/Lodge depending on pocket depth. Next day a lap around Yellowstone, stopping at the thermal features, Canyon, Old Faithful, Firehole and maybe a few short- 1 mile-ish hikes. Depending on how much time you have or want to take, either spend a night in W.Yellowstone, MT, and see it, and the Island Park, ID area- Big Springs, Harriman Ranch, Upper/Lower Mesa Falls enroute to SLC. From there it's about 4-5 hours to/from SLC.

You could do this trip either direction, and at either the beginning or end of your Park City stay. In Summer, it would be imperative to have reservations waaaay in advance.

Jim


----------



## Safti (Jul 27, 2013)

The trip is for next summer so I have some time to organize and book. Reservations for July 5th so we can add either at the beginning or end. If we add an extra 5 days which national park(s) would you go to? What reservations need to be made and where would you stay?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2013)

Safti said:


> The trip is for next summer so I have some time to organize and book. Reservations for July 5th so we can add either at the beginning or end. If we add an extra 5 days which national park(s) would you go to? What reservations need to be made and where would you stay?



You can easily spend those 5 days in Grand Teton/Yellowstone, since most of 2 days will be driving to/from. I'd book a night in Jackson, Wyoming, one night in Yellowstone- at either Lake Hotel or Old Faithful Lodge. Those are old historical lodgings- think like the Canadian Pacific Hotels- and one night in West Yellowstone, Montana. If I was going to stretch that out, add nights in Yellowstone. They are expensive by my standards- $200-$300/night, but there is really no comparison. http://www.yellowstonenationalparklodges.com/ is the reservation site. Use a booking agent like www.Tripadvisor.com for reviews and recommendations outside the parks.

BTW, we just got home from Yellowstone last  night. We go every Summer as it's only about 4 hours from home.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 27, 2013)

Safti said:


> The trip is for next summer so I have some time to organize and book. Reservations for July 5th so we can add either at the beginning or end. If we add an extra 5 days which national park(s) would you go to? What reservations need to be made and where would you stay?



It depends on what you like to see and do. Each park has its own appeal, with very different experiences.

Grand Teton:  Amazing views, and a very pleasant drive-and-view kind of thing.  http://www.nps.gov/grte/index.htm
Yellowstone:  Geysers, lots of animals, Old Faithful, great hiking.  http://www.nps.gov/yell/index.htm
Bryce Canyon: Incredible geological features, awesome hiking, great sunsets/sunrises.  http://www.nps.gov/brca/index.htm
Zion: Different kinds of incredible geological features, different kinds of hiking.  http://www.nps.gov/zion/index.htm
Capitol Reef: Nice drive-through park, unusual geological features, great hiking.  http://www.nps.gov/care/index.htm
Arches: Unusual red rock formations, great hiking.  http://www.nps.gov/arch/index.htm
Canyonlands Incredible vistas, some hiking, excellent drive-and-view experience.  http://www.nps.gov/cany/index.htm

t's about 4.5 hours drive north from Park City to Jackson, Wyoming, at the start of the Teton-Yellowstone area.

It's about 4.5 hours to Bryce Canyon from Park City. From Bryce, it's another hour or so to the eastern side of Zion.

From Park City, it's about 4 hours to Arches. Canyonlands is basically across the road from Arches, so you could do both those parks in a few days.

As you can see, drive time is similar, so you'll have to decide what sort of vacation you'll want to do.  Yellowstone and Zion/Bryce area will likely be the busiest places at that time of year.  Arches/Canyonlands and Bryce/Zion will be the warmest, but Summer temperatures will apply to them all.

Dave


----------



## Safti (Jul 27, 2013)

Very helpful replies. I guess we do have to decide which park(s) to go to. We probably only have about 5-6 days following Park City. Are there particular hotels/lodges you might recommend to stay in at any one of the parks or outside of the parks?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 27, 2013)

Safti said:


> Very helpful replies. I guess we do have to decide which park(s) to go to. We probably only have about 5-6 days following Park City. Are there particular hotels/lodges you might recommend to stay in at any one of the parks or outside of the parks?



Follow the links I posted above to the National Park websites for each park. Check out Lodging in each of the parks.  Because of their large size and generally remote locations, it's easiest to stay inside the parks if you can. The park lodges are amazing structures in and of themselves (check Old Faithful Inn at Yellowstone for one awesome example.) In the cases of parks with towns nearby, you might find a motel outside the park is easier to get accommodations. 

Arches/Canyonlands parks are near Moab, Utah. The western entrance to Zion is near Springdale, Utah. Bryce has motels right outside the park's main entrance. Ruby's Inn is a popular place there with a variety of options.  Jackson Hole, Wyoming is right outside Grand Teton. Outside the West entrance to Yellowstone is the town of West Yellowstone, Montana, but note that it's a 30 mile drive from Old Faithful to the town. Stay inside Yellowstone if you can. It's a pleasant experience, and will save you extra driving after a long day.

Do a bit of creative Googling to learn more about the parks and how to visit them.  There is plenty to do at each of them.

Dave


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 28, 2013)

Safti,

We're doing this trip, leaving this coming Thursday.  It took some research and some struggles to find accommodation because we left the booking a bit too late but here is our itinery....

Fly London to SLC and stay overnight at the airport.

Pick up hire car and drive to Driggs, ID where we're renting a house from Homeaway.  This is roughly a four hour drive from SLC.  Originally we were looking for a hotel in Jackson but all the one's we wanted were fully booked so we opted for Driggs.  From there we'll tour Grand Teton and also Yellowstone.  We've booked a nights stay at small hotel just outside the western entrance to avoid the two hour drive back and forth.

The second week we drive to Park City and stay at the Marriott Mountainside.  We don't intend to visit any of the southern parks as this week is more of a shopping, eating and pool week.

We tried booking hotels in February this year and they were already filling up so I would recommend booking as soon as you can.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> Safti,
> 
> We're doing this trip, leaving this coming Thursday.  It took some research and some struggles to find accommodation because we left the booking a bit too late but here is our itinery....



I knew your trip out this way was coming up soon, but didn't remember just when- and was too lazy to search it out. 

We just got back home from Yellowstone and vicinity. It was good- as usual though a bit warm. Near 90F every day and no a/c in the condo. At that elevation, it cools quickly when the sun sets so was only minor inconvenience. The wildlife in Yellowstone however had pretty much left the main tourist areas and gone higher. We saw very few elk, and just a few small bands of bison. The trout were only feeding very early mornings, but with an early start you could catch a few.

The weather is forecast to cool some in time for your arrival, so as to not shock your system too badly. Safe travels and enjoy your stay.

Jim


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 28, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I knew your trip out this way was coming up soon, but didn't remember just when- and was too lazy to search it out.
> 
> We just got back home from Yellowstone and vicinity. It was good- as usual though a bit warm. Near 90F every day and no a/c in the condo. At that elevation, it cools quickly when the sun sets so was only minor inconvenience. The wildlife in Yellowstone however had pretty much left the main tourist areas and gone higher. We saw very few elk, and just a few small bands of bison. The trout were only feeding very early mornings, but with an early start you could catch a few.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jim.

We're very excited, feels like it's been an eternity to come round.  Not looking forward to the immigration control, it would appear that it's been a lot worse recently than previous years and we're hoping the four hour layover at O'Hare should be sufficient.

Not worried about the heat, we've just had a few weeks of a heatwave with temperatures in the 90's and humidity in the 80's so the bodies are well aclimatised.

With regards to the wildlife I wasn't expecting to see much due to the summer tourist traffic so whatever we do see will be a bonus.


----------



## Davey54321 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Check out Antelope Island in the Great Salt Lake...*

for wildlife viewing on your second week....

We went to Park City (Summit Watch) in April and enjoyed it, but didnt do the add on (extra days) for National Parks due to limited time (school vacation).

We did do some day trips though from Park City including Antelope Island, Temple Square and Olympic Park (enjoyed them all).

I will be watching for a trip report from you, as I would love to do the same trip one summer soon since Yellowstone in on my wish list!

Have a great time!

Vicki


----------



## Safti (Jul 28, 2013)

I think we've decided on Grand Teton/Yellowstone from Park City. We will have 5 extra days, possibly more if we leave Park City early. Don't know the area very well so all suggestions would be appreciated. Plan for next summer is Park City  July 5-11. Then drive to Grand Teton and stay there. Should we stay in the park or drive to Jackson Hole and stay there and do Grand Teton from there? Maybe spend 1 or 2 nights in Grand Teton and then drive to Yellowstone. Looks like it's an hour drive. We could not get reservations at either Old Faithful or Lake Hotel. Fully booked for next July. We were able to get at Grant Lodge which is near the south entrance for 3 nights. Any feedback on this plan or other recommendations would be appreciated. You guys are the best!


----------



## Safti (Jul 28, 2013)

Should we stay outside the Grand Teton park, where should we stay?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like a good plan to me. I'd try for the Wort Hotel in Jackson. Old historic place with a silver dollar bar. Definitely better than what's in GT. There is lots to see/do in Jackson (Oh, 'Hole' is the name of a valley given by the trappers- The town is just Jackson)- much within walking distance of the Wort.

Too bad Old Faithful or Lake Hotels are booked, there are more modern 'lodges'- motels actually near both those locations in the park, so you should  try for one of those. Don't expect luxurious accommodations anywhere in Yellowstone- that's not what the park is about. You'll get your luxxe on at Park City. Keep the Grant Village as a fall back. 

You may want to book another night in West Yellowstone, MT. If you can get into the WorldMark  it would be the first choice, but a very difficult trade. Otherwise, the Kelly Inn or Holiday Inn would give you a good headquarters there before heading back to SLC. You can stay in West, as it's known, and drive into the park in case you miss something, we do, because we need at least a little contact with the outside world- there is little cell phone coverage and no broadcast TV in the parks. And no internet.

Sounds like a great trip. We'll be there a couple of weeks behind yours.

Jim


----------



## Superchief (Jul 28, 2013)

There are some beautiful parks within an hour drive of Park City. Mirror Lake is very nice and there are several scenic places to stop and/or hike along the way, including trails by waterfalls and whitewater, dramatic overlooks and mountains. The area is far less crowded than the national parks. You may also see mountain goats and other wildlife along the way. 

Sundance is also within an hour drive, and the Heber City railroad offers an enjoyable scenic ride. Take advantage of the free local bus service into town. It is much easier than trying to find parking, and you can enjoy your adult beverages without having to worry about driving. Have a great trip.


----------



## Safti (Jul 28, 2013)

We definitely plan to do some hiking , biking and touring of local Park City places before we head up to Yellowstone. We decided on Yellowstone and Grand Tetons only because we can't go in all directions so we had to limit ourselves to the extra 5 days we have beyond our Park City trip. 
We are struggling with places to stay. Hopefully 2 nights around Grand Teton and 2 nights around/in Yellowstone. Then, head back to Salt lake for our return flight.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 28, 2013)

Safti said:


> Should we stay outside the Grand Teton park, where should we stay?




I think you're making a great choice.  With such a short timeframe, I'd think the best choice would be to leave Park City in the morning, which would put you in Jackson about lunchtime.  If you can check in early, find your motel and get settled.  Grand Teton park is right outside Jackson, and you could spend the afternoon exploring the park and visitor's center. Have a nice dinner and breakfast, and then head north through Grand Tetons and into Yellowstone, exploring your way as you go. I'd only stay one night in Jackson.  With limited time, you'll see more at Yellowstone. 

Spending your next several days in Yellowstone will be fun. If you can't find accommodations inside the park, then I'd recommend staying in West Yellowstone.  It's a bit of a drive, but if you plan your route through the park to end up on that side of things each day, it won't be so bad.  (We were at Yellowstone for a week this past June, and we stayed at Island Park Village timeshare, which is an additional 20 miles past West Yellowstone.  We drove into the park and back every day.  Once you get used to it, the drive isn't that bad.)  West Yellowstone has a variety of motels and restaurants, grocery stores, shopping, and "touristy" things to do.  If you can't stay in the park, it's a nice alternative.

Useful tip:  If you really want to stay inside the park, keep checking the lodging website. People tend to make reservations early, because they know things fill up fast, but then they cancel as their plans change. You may find rooms available as your dates get closer. If so, grab them, because they won't be available for long.

Enjoy your trip!

Dave


----------



## Safti (Jul 28, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I think you're making a great choice.  With such a short timeframe, I'd think the best choice would be to leave Park City in the morning, which would put you in Jackson about lunchtime.  If you can check in early, find your motel and get settled.  Grand Teton park is right outside Jackson, and you could spend the afternoon exploring the park and visitor's center. Have a nice dinner and breakfast, and then head north through Grand Tetons and into Yellowstone, exploring your way as you go. I'd only stay one night in Jackson.  With limited time, you'll see more at Yellowstone.
> 
> Spending your next several days in Yellowstone will be fun. If you can't find accommodations inside the park, then I'd recommend staying in West Yellowstone.  It's a bit of a drive, but if you plan your route through the park to end up on that side of things each day, it won't be so bad.  (We were at Yellowstone for a week this past June, and we stayed at Island Park Village timeshare, which is an additional 20 miles past West Yellowstone.  We drove into the park and back every day.  Once you get used to it, the drive isn't that bad.)  West Yellowstone has a variety of motels and restaurants, grocery stores, shopping, and "touristy" things to do.  If you can't stay in the park, it's a nice alternative.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,
I think that staying in Jackson makes the best sense. At least for the night. Maybe two. Checking into Worts hotel which has been suggested (looks expensive). Then we will drive to Yellowstone. Puts us at south entrance. We managed to get a res at Grant Lodge. Both Lake Hotel and Old Faithful were totally booked for the month. Do you know anything about Grant Lodge. It's be recommended to stay at the west entrance the last night to make a getaway to SLC and our flight.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree with Dave- one night in Jackson after an early departure from SLC, explore that area that day and a leisurely drive up to YNP the next. The road in YNP is sort of a circle. You can imagine it as a clock face with Mammoth Hot Springs at noon, Old Faithful at 8, Yellowstone Lake between 6 & 3, Canyon at 1ish, Madison (W. entrance) about 9 o'clock. Other roads in/out of the park radiate from those points. Grant Village is just 22 miles from the S. Entrance and 17 from Old Faithful.

If you spend one night at Jackson, one at Grant and 'do' the South part of the park, then go to West for 2 nights, You can come back into the park and see the attractions around the N. side of the 'loop' over to Yellowstone Canyon. The next day would give you the option of either going back into the park to see whatever you missed, take a hike, or see the sights in West and Island Park on the way to SLC. We have no difficulty filling a full week based in Island Park doing stuff in the park, going rafting/canoeing, fishing, antique marketing, rubbing shoulders with the locals. During Summer the 284 souls who inhabit Island Park have about 2.75 jobs each, so it seems like they are just a busy bunch. You run into them everywhere.

Jim
You'll either be able to say, "We saw it" or have a reason to go back.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 28, 2013)

Safti said:


> Thanks Dave,
> I think that staying in Jackson makes the best sense. At least for the night. Maybe two. Checking into Worts hotel which has been suggested (looks expensive). Then we will drive to Yellowstone. Puts us at south entrance. We managed to get a res at Grant Lodge. Both Lake Hotel and Old Faithful were totally booked for the month. Do you know anything about Grant Lodge. It's be recommended to stay at the west entrance the last night to make a getaway to SLC and our flight.




Read Jim's post #22 for very good lodging and travel ideas.  I think two nights in Jackson is one night too many, given your short schedule. There are many nice motels there, and since you'll only be spending one night, there is no reason to overspend. You can get the gist of Grand Tetons in that time, and focus on Yellowstone for the rest of your limited time there.  Snow King Resort in Jackson is a nice place, and not too expensive. (Ski resort in Winter, and nice hotel in Summer.) http://www.snowking.com. Check kayak.com for Jackson, Wyoming hotel options. There are lots of choices.

The thing about Yellowstone is that there is less to see on the South end of things.  Staying at Grant Lodge is nice, (it's not an old "parkitecture" building), but it's very close to your starting point in the park, and it's a fair way from the more active parts of the park.  I don't think I'd stay there, because it's not located right for your activity in the park.

If it were me, if Old Faithful Inn wasn't available, I'd just take a motel room in West Yellowstone, Montana, for that part of my stay, and use that as my base camp.  Driving to West Yellowstone as your destination that first day on the way up from Jackson is a nice drive, and you can stop at the Old Faithful area along the way.  

Check the park map on the park website to orient yourself to how the park is laid out. It's like two circles, roughly shaped as a figure eight. The Upper Loop and Lower Loop. Once you see where things are, it'll make more sense.

Dave


----------



## Safti (Jul 28, 2013)

TUGgers are great! Hats off to all of you for your help. I plan to stay in PC for a week. Then drive up to Jackson for a night and following day see Grand Tetons. Then 3 nights in West Yellowstone or..... in the park if I can get reservations at Old Faithful Inn or Lake Hotel.


----------



## Safti (Jul 28, 2013)

Is there a difference between Old faithful Inn and OLd Faithful Lodge and cabins?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2013)

Safti said:


> Is there a difference between Old faithful Inn and OLd Faithful Lodge and cabins?



Yes- even though they are all within a stone's throw of each other. The O.F. Inn is a gigantic log structure (the world's largest) http://www.yellowstonenationalparklodges.com/old-faithful-inn-96.html The Lodge is a more modern one story hotel. The cabins are pretty rustic, basic, well, cabins http://www.yellowstoneparknet.com/park_lodging/old_faithful_lodge.php

*ETA* Similarly, at Lake Yellowstone, there is the historic Lake Hotel, constructed and opened in the early 1900's with it's Arts & Crafts details added in the 20's. Then there is the Lake Lodge and Cabins which though nearby, are newer and don't have the cache' of the old hotel. It isn't priced the same either. http://www.yellowstonenationalparklodges.com/lake-lodge-cabins-87.html

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 29, 2013)

What Jim said.  They are different, and of the three, Old Faithful Inn is the most historic.  Given the option, maybe stay in OF Inn or Lodge or even the cabins one night (the first night you get to Yellowstone?), and stay in West Yellowstone the other two nights.  

On departure day, presuming you need to hightail it to Salt Lake City, the drive is easier if you leave from outside the park.  West Yellowstone is essentially on the road you'd take heading back South. You do not need to drive South through the parks to get back to SLC, so your return will be pretty direct.

If you can't stay inside the park, at least spend a bit of time inside OF Inn. Maybe have dinner or breakfast there in the main restaurant. Walk around inside it, and soak up the ambiance.  It's a great experience.

Glad to be of help. I really enjoy visiting that area, and really like helping others to make the most of their time there.

Dave


----------



## RBERR1 (Jul 29, 2013)

The way we did it. We had Park City at the end of our trip and did a couple of days in Grand Canyon and then a couple of days in Bryce Canyon (which I personally liked better than Grand) and then drove to Park City.
If I was doing it I would probably leave Park City early morning and get to Bryce or Zion by mid day.  Explore Bryce or Zion for the day-stay overnight there one night and then drive back to Park City


----------



## swaits (Jul 30, 2013)

RBERR1 said:


> The way we did it. We had Park City at the end of our trip and did a couple of days in Grand Canyon and then a couple of days in Bryce Canyon (which I personally liked better than Grand) and then drove to Park City.
> If I was doing it I would probably leave Park City early morning and get to Bryce or Zion by mid day.  Explore Bryce or Zion for the day-stay overnight there one night and then drive back to Park City



A few notes about these spots, some of my favorite places in the world.

To really enjoy the Canyon requires, in my opinion, a significant amount of hiking.

I agree on Bryce and Zion. Amazing places. There's a good portion of the year that I'd avoid "mid day" there though.


----------



## Safti (Aug 2, 2013)

*Old Faithful Inn*

I got some rooms at Old Faithful Inn for 3 nights. Not exactly the room type or number of beds I need. I got West Wing, Frontside (nor East Wing Geyser) but everyone really suggested we stay there so I grabbed 3 days. So this is what the trip looks like now. Day 1-7, Park City. Day 8, Grand Teton (Jackson Lake Lodge). Looks like I'll cancel Jackson Hole for that night. Day 9,10 and 11, Old Faithful Inn. Then, depending upon return flights, head back to SLC for return trip or stay for one night (day 12) at West Yellowstone. How does this sound?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2013)

I think you'll enjoy it a lot. That will make a great add-on to your Park City trip.

Jim


----------



## Safti (Aug 2, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I think you'll enjoy it a lot. That will make a great add-on to your Park City trip.
> 
> Jim



Jim,
Thanks for your suggestions. As you already said, it's the planning that's exciting!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds good, but you may want to stay your last night in West Yellowstone, if only to save the time it takes to drive out of the park on check-out day.

The park is bigger than it seems. Enjoy your trip!

Dave


----------



## cp73 (Aug 3, 2013)

Safti,

You have made two excellent choices, Jackson Lake Lodge and Old Faithful Inn. IMO you have the two best choices available. Jackson lake Lodge is really neat. I will never forget the time we stayed there and my daughters wanted to go see a moose. Which is a common siting in that area. Not expecting to find one we got in the mini van and drove about 100 feet and a huge moose was walking through the parking lot right at the Lodge. Lots of great memories from that trip.


----------



## RDB (Aug 3, 2013)

Safti,
I've read with interest your plan and thought I'd offer some input. From my Signature below, you can click on *Week Two* for extensive notes and pictures of YSP that may prove beneficial... maybe some tidbits of what to expect.  The mileages and time-frames may curb some anxiety.

If you want more input, ask away.

We found it fairly easy to get around. We didn't hike but to get a closer look at the sites.  We waited long for Ole Faithful and didn't know at the time of many other geysers in the area. This cost us an overnight stay, as you can read about.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2013)

RDB said:


> We waited long for Ole Faithful and didn't know at the time of many other geysers in the area.



You couldn't have waited too long. Old Faithful erupts every hour and a half and the times are posted until the next eruption near the boardwalk and inside the O.F. Inn.


----------



## Safti (Aug 4, 2013)

RDB said:


> Safti,
> I've read with interest your plan and thought I'd offer some input. From my Signature below, you can click on *Week Two* for extensive notes and pictures of YSP that may prove beneficial... maybe some tidbits of what to expect.  The mileages and time-frames may curb some anxiety.
> 
> If you want more input, ask away.
> ...



Thanks RDB. Still doing homework on the area and I'm sure I will have lots of questions.


----------



## RDB (Aug 4, 2013)

*Dilly-dallying*

Dilly-dallying cost us 80 miles and an extra night lodging plus food.        

We arrived at Ole Faithful as it ceased. Caught the glimpse as we circled the parking lot.  In the time we waited, we could have taken in other geysers, had we only known where. 

By the time we took in canyon views we were running out of day. We did not climb to the heights necessary to capture whole-canyon photos. http://picasaweb.google.com/RESORT2ME/YellowstoneGrandCanyon

Yellowstone is a marvel. Definitely a place not to be missed.

Leaving the falls, we drove north on Grand Loop. Ran out of photo-taking daylight as we neared Mammoth. Went on up 40 miles to Gardiner, MT for lodging. (Read more in the *Week Two* write up.)

The next day, backtracked to Mammoth Hot Springs. Normally I would say “What a waste to backtrack.”  I’m glad we took the time though. Here are a few shots. http://picasaweb.google.com/RESORT2ME/MammothHotSprings

We departed Yellowstone via the northeast gate at Gardiner and continued toward Glacier National Park.


----------



## Safti (Aug 4, 2013)

RDB,

Great photos. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 6, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> The wildlife in Yellowstone however had pretty much left the main tourist areas and gone higher. We saw very few elk, and just a few small bands of bison. The trout were only feeding very early mornings, but with an early start you could catch a few.
> 
> The weather is forecast to cool some in time for your arrival, so as to not shock your system too badly. Safe travels and enjoy your stay.
> 
> Jim



Jim,

We've finished our Teton and Yellowstone part of the trip and Park City beckons tomorrow but I just wanted to report some amazing sights over the last couple of days. We've seen plenty of moose and bison but also pulled over and watched a lone wolf checking out an injured, probably dying bison, and also got within 100 ft of a young grizzly this morning, amazing memories that will stay with us and the kids forever.  The parks have been incredible, the weather perfect and we will certainly be returning, oh and Driggs is a great little place, love it!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> Jim,
> 
> We've finished our Teton and Yellowstone part of the trip and Park City beckons tomorrow but I just wanted to report some amazing sights over the last couple of days. We've seen plenty of moose and bison but also pulled over and watched a lone wolf checking out an injured, probably dying bison, and also got within 100 ft of a young grizzly this morning, amazing memories that will stay with us and the kids forever.  The parks have been incredible, the weather perfect and we will certainly be returning, oh and Driggs is a great little place, love it!



So happy you enjoyed our little corner of the world. It's a sort of magical place that grows on you. Nice to know that a place like that will always exist. Come on back anytime. You'll enjoy Park City too, but in a different way. The DW might be more in her element from what I've gathered.

Jim


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 6, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> So happy you enjoyed our little corner of the world. It's a sort of magical place that grows on you. Nice to know that a place like that will always exist. Come on back anytime. You'll enjoy Park City too, but in a different way. The DW might be more in her element from what I've gathered.
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim, we will be back, considering our options already particularly as we didn't have the time to do the upper loop.  Surprisingly my wife really liked Driggs and I liked the way that nobody has to lock their bikes up!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> I liked the way that nobody has to lock their bikes up!



Heck, I NEVER lock my pickup and frequently leave the keys in it. Yeah, crime is a bit less concern in the smaller towns out here. Everyone knows everyone else's business and if a kid gets in the wrong track, the whole community tries to steer them right. Unfortunately there is an element of methamphetamine use in the bigger communities that seems impossible to get under control. They aren't interested in bicycles.


----------



## Safti (Jun 8, 2014)

*More Questions....*

Back again with more questions on our upcoming trip. Begins July 5. Here goes....
July 5-11: Park City, Marriott Mountainside
July 11: Idaho Falls (one night only. Want to be ready to enter Tetons the next morning.
July 12-14: Jackson Lake Lodge. Spend two days hiking, etc. Leave afternoon of July 14.
July 14: Old Faithful Inn. Explore south and west part of YNP.
July 15-17: Gardiner. Couldn't get accommodations at Mammoth. 
July 17: Wort hotel, Jackson Hole
July 18: Fly out of JAC-YYZ
Here are my questions. We could leave Tetons after only one day (actually a half day) and go to OF Inn on July 13. I have it booked but was advised to spend more than a half day in Tetons. Thoughts? Also, I am currently booked at OF Inn for four nights, July 13,14,15,16 and then drive to Jackson Hole for July 17. I was advised not to stay at OF for all those nights but to head up toward Mammoth for a night and then to Canyon for a night. I couldn't get anything at Canyon but I've booked the Travelodge in Gardiner for two nights instead. We will have to get from Gardiner back to Jackson Hole on July 17. How far a drive is this? Also, some people advised taking Bear Point Hwy. in stead of driving in the park. We are travelling with our two active 20 somethings. Sorry about the lengthy post but am a bit confused here. Thanks.


----------



## cp73 (Jun 9, 2014)

The Jackson Lake Lodge is a wonderful place. I would go with you original plan.


----------



## Safti (Jun 9, 2014)

cp73 said:


> The Jackson Lake Lodge is a wonderful place. I would go with you original plan.



Sorry, don't understand. Original plan was only one day at Jackson Lake Lodge. Should we stay two nights? Any thoughts on moving out of OF Inn after one day and moving up toward Mammoth and staying outside of the park in Gardiner instead of 3 nights at OF Inn?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2014)

Safti, it looks like a lot of packing/unpacking- or just living out of suitcases after your PC week, but you'll see lot for sure. I think your plan looks fine. The area is not so spread out that you can't backtrack or stay a little more in one area or the other that interests you.

You'll have a memorable trip. Enjoy!

Jim


----------



## cp73 (Jun 9, 2014)

Safti said:


> Sorry, don't understand.



Sorry to confuse you. I like the two nights in Jackson Lake Lodge in your revised plan you posted in the last day. If it was me I would drive direct from Park City to Jackson Lake Lodge. You can stop in Jackson Hole and have lunch. I would add that extra night at either another at Jackson Lake or in Yellowstone.

I dont recall seeing how many are traveling in your party. That could make a difference and what really interests you.


----------



## Safti (Jun 9, 2014)

There are 4 of us travelling. 2 adults and 2 20 something kids. Very active. Just don't know if I should stay 3 full nights in OF Inn as I have already booked or just one night and then up to Gardiner for 2 nights and do the north part of the park. Also, any opinions on Bear Park Hwy at the end of the trip? Have to end up in Jackson Hole on the 17th.


----------



## Safti (Jun 9, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Safti, it looks like a lot of packing/unpacking- or just living out of suitcases after your PC week, but you'll see lot for sure. I think your plan looks fine. The area is not so spread out that you can't backtrack or stay a little more in one area or the other that interests you.
> 
> You'll have a memorable trip. Enjoy!
> 
> Jim



Hey Jim,
I sent you a PM. Have a look.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2014)

Safti said:


> Hey Jim,
> I sent you a PM. Have a look.



I did not receive one. Try re-sending.


----------



## Safti (Jun 9, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I did not receive one. Try re-sending.



Jim,
Just sent it again.


----------

